# What bow do you shoot?



## nwjhl (Sep 8, 2009)

I shoot the Athens Exceed 45 pound at 27 inch draw length. Its 37 inch ATA. My husband has the Athens Excell, 32 inch draw 55 pound. Both really nice to shoot with fingers.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

2009 martin mystic. ATA is 39inches. small furious cams , shoot through cable set up, 1H elite (recurve style)limbs, small modules for my 25 inch draw. but will allow 24 1/2 to about 27".
with this combination i shoot 36# but have 25-40# available. cavalier freeflyte elite rest and plunger. nice slim line riser for a small hand. no grip required. 65% let off. easy draw and hold. well balanced. no problems. one happy 3d barebow shooter here.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have 2 Martin Shadowcats, they are my babies...:wink:
The first pic is of the 2nd of my Cats with her new paint job.
Don.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

It would be great to see pictures, along with the descriptions.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

2009 Mathews Drenalin LD. 37" AtoA, 67 pounds, 30" draw, 80% let-off. Cams are draw length specific. I use a Vapor Trail String and Cable and after a few shots and fine tuning I don't touch them until I replace them. I do wax them of course. Also part of my package are a Trophy Taker drop away rest and G5 Rock 5 pin sight. This thing puts the arrow right where the pin is aimed.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

OBE said:


> It would be great to see pictures, along with the descriptions.


Both of my bows are setup the same.... 28" draw, 57 pounds, shooting Harvest Time HT-4's cut at 28.5 carbon to carbon, 100 grain glue in points, 3" Gator feathers. total weight..356 grains, 9% FOC, shooting at 369 FPS.


----------



## StringHusher (Aug 27, 2011)

I have two Oneida Black Eagle bows (a 2003 and a 2004 model), both set at 26” DL and 64 DW. When the outer limbs are parallel at full draw, there's only about 33" between the limb tips. That's a bit short, but with a two finger hold below the nock and a smooth release with a tab, these do just fine.

StringHusher


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

zestycj7 said:


> Both of my bows are setup the same.... 28" draw, 57 pounds, shooting Harvest Time HT-4's cut at 28.5 carbon to carbon, 100 grain glue in points, 3" Gator feathers. total weight..356 grains, 9% FOC, shooting at 369 FPS.


369? for real? wow


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Think that's a typo, like the time I claimed my Shadowcat was set to 3000 fps Oooops.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

NeilM said:


> Think that's a typo, like the time I claimed my Shadowcat was set to 3000 fps Oooops.


LOL good one


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Mathews apex 8 . 42" axel to axel ( wish it was 3" longer).


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

Hoyt V antage LTD accuwheel ,Protec LX 4000 limbs wheel1/2 ,and Protec with 3000 limbs cam 1/2


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

My current favorite in my Hoyt Vantage X-7 , factory stock, except for the tune.....I've also been shooting a Hoyt ProTec, with LX Pro limbs, fitted with a set of old Hoyt E-Wheels...At 46" A-T-A, and almost 9" of brace, it's smooth, and forgiving...not as slow as some would think...I occasionally shoot my old Redman, or my PSE Mach 9, both with Energy wheel type eccentrics, between these two, I like the PSE better....Currently shopping for next years 3-D bow, but the only thing that I've shot that could replace my Vantage, is a Vantage Elite, or the PSE Dominator Pro...Still kicking around on buying a Hoyt Alpha Elite...I love the way a longer A-T-A parallel limb bow shoots, with Fingers, or a hook...I might even try to find a used Katera XL...I use either a Golden Key micro-adjust blade rest, or a plunger/flipper combo for all my shooting, if i hunt this year, I'll mount up a Whisker Biskit....Arrows are normally my tried and true PSE Radial X-Weaves....I did shoot some this year with Carbon Express CXL 250's...Great arrow in all respects, but kinda spendy at $140.00 a Doz........Jim


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Hoyt 2005 and 2006 Pro Tec XT4000 CAM & 1/2 They are the most consistant bow I have ever shot. and have shot every thing Hoyt has made except the Vantage LTD 

non sight and fingers


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Hoyt Vantage LTD, xt3000 limbs, accuwheels. 30"dl 60#.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I think that a good addition to this thread would be to include what type of shooting we all do with out bows, since this is probably the biggest factor in our bow choices...A treestand hunter here in the East wouldnt be happy at all with what a Barebow Field shooter would use out West...Myself, I'd hunt with a 34"-35" Parallel limb bow , but I;'m sure that bow would be almost useless to a Spot shooter...Ya know??.......Myself, I am primarily interested in a 3-D bow, with casual Indoor Spot shooting and maybe some Bowhunting , hence my choices in bows.....Jim


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Scepter IV Elite. Furious X Cams.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Harperman said:


> I think that a good addition to this thread would be to include what type of shooting we all do with out bows, since this is probably the biggest factor in our bow choices...A treestand hunter here in the East wouldnt be happy at all with what a Barebow Field shooter would use out West...Myself, I'd hunt with a 34"-35" Parallel limb bow , but I;'m sure that bow would be almost useless to a Spot shooter...Ya know??.......Myself, I am primarily interested in a 3-D bow, with casual Indoor Spot shooting and maybe some Bowhunting , hence my choices in bows.....Jim


well I'm looking for a hunting bow for fingers. I know I wouldnt be interested in a 45" ata bow so I'm trying to look for 40" and under or really close to that anyways


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

BOHO said:


> well I'm looking for a hunting bow for fingers. I know I wouldnt be interested in a 45" ata bow so I'm trying to look for 40" and under or really close to that anyways


.....Boho...What is Your draw length??..And how many fingers on the string do You shoot with??....Hard or soft back wall??...These things will help Ya narrow down the choices....A personal suggestion for a short-ish bow that would (Might??) work well for ya is the PSE Vendetta XL....Light, fast, quiet, draws like butter, and behaves well in hand...Not too tricky at full draw(decent valley), and easy to tune ..This bow is shorter A-T-A than what most Fingershooters would suggest, but the large eccentrics, and parallel limbs make for good string angles at full draw.....Jim


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Im just not sure I could live it down if I bought a PSE. LOL  I draw 29". I like a hard wall and I draw and shoot with 2 fingers normally. If I'm shooting like 75 or 80 lbs I'll prolly draw with 3 and drop the third finger.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

thats my target bow elite pure. I also have a d340 opt. fade camo for hunting


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

bowtech2006 said:


> thats my target bow elite pure. I also have a d340 opt. fade camo for hunting


 Nice bow, is that a string loop I see? I thought this was a finger shooting forum.


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

Athens Exceed 300 -37"ata with a 7" brace,currently at 71lbs 28" draw.It's set up for elk right now. I normally have it set at 62-64 lbs for 3-d and deer hunting.I'm eyeballing an Excell for 3-D only,but I'm waiting for NeilM to get his and see what he thinks of it or get another Exceed with 60lb limbs.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Martin Shadow Cat, I have 3. One for hunting, One for 3D freestyle limited, and one for indoor also freestyle limited. This is my 3D Bow it has the Martin dollar dip (looks like it's covered in dollar bills)
Indoor is grey and Orange and the hunter is obviously camo.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry about that Don. I meant my post to go out to all and not you in specific. Your DIY painted bows are just getting better and better. Looks really great with those handmade elk stabs. 

_Originally Posted by OBE 
It would be great to see pictures, along with the descriptions.
Originally Posted by zestycj7
Both of my bows are setup the same.... 28" draw, 57 pounds, shooting Harvest Time HT-4's cut at 28.5 carbon to carbon, 100 grain glue in points, 3" Gator feathers. total weight..356 grains, 9% FOC, shooting at 369 FPS._


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

I dont understand how some can shoot fingers with a short a to a bow(under 40") and low brace(under 8"). hats off to you!!. I've shot a 66" longbow for years with my 28" draw and wish my Mathews Apex 8 was longer! (Its 42" a to a ) To each their own. Awesome thread-- keep them coming!


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

I currently shoot a Franken bow out of PSE parts.
1991 Laser-Flite (CF-6) riser in factory Apple Red color(right handed).
1996 Barnsdale/PSE Elite carbon composite limbs - 19" long
Vector Pro Wheels, PSE Micro adjustable springy rest system (1 for 2212 aluminum and 1 for Goldtip Ultralight Pro 500 carbons)
Draw length is 28" in center slot, 46" A-A, draw weight 42#, Purple S-4 cables and string, 12" Sure-loc Supreme w/ Super Scope NE 4X center drilled .030" fiber, Double Vision Blocker, Easton ACE 34" stabilizer w/older Doinker add on with custom weight on end(37" over all length).
Best NFAA spot score to date is 299 - 39X's.
I shoot Free Style Limited from a power wheelchair.

I am currently working on my second Franken bow for barebow class shooting.
It is a PSE straight 23" riser with Golden Eagle Double Eagle wood recurve limbs.
It will be 44"-45" A-A, when I find the right cams for it.
Looking for Hoyt #2 Performa cams or a set of PSE Vector 4 (size 4) wheels.
Draw length is 28" and draw weight 43# max.

I like the old school bows because they are easy to work on and I don't need the hyper speeds to shoot spots. I have won a lot of free pops and candybars with my PSE Laser-Flite. (and upset alot of release shooters along the way)

If it wasn't for friends like AdvanTimberLou (AT moderator) and friends of AT, my dream bows would not have been possible. And a very nice shop owner, Jim Brunette from Bay Archery Sales in Michigan, who gave me a Magna-Flite bow to get me started on my Laser-Flite creation.

Thanks again to AT for being here for us.
Myya

View attachment 1151222
View attachment 1151218


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

catkinson said:


> I dont understand how some can shoot fingers with a short a to a bow(under 40") and low brace(under 8"). hats off to you!!.


... there are advantages to having very small fingers, 2 under release, short draw length and 36#.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Cool to see so many different choices.

As far as type of shooting; I only shoot 3D and field (animal faces, not spots) competitions, so I like a fast bow with a solid back wall, and as I'm 6'1" tall with a 30.5" DL and shoot with all three fingers on the string, I prefer tall ATA parallel limb bows.

Catkinson; Shame your not happy with that Apex 8, they look like a good solid bow. Maybe look for a Hoyt or a Martin Sceptre 4, which are longer, but still have some speed.

HighCountry: Smart move, let me stick my neck out and wait to see if it works, LOL, I like that style.


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ha...well...uhmm...The lady of the house says one or the other so...


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

HighCountry46 said:


> Ha...well...uhmm...The lady of the house says one or the other so...


Wise man, we mustn't upset the lady folk, it's more than our lives are worth.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Shot a New Breed Cyborg for last year bare bow two under primarily for hunting. Now also have an Elite Tour ready to be evaluated.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

well todays the day for me. I'm gonna decide by tonight what bow Im gonna get. Oct 1 is getting closer and my scouting time is much closer than that. It's down to the Martin Shadowcat and the Bowtech Constitution.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

eric schmaus said:


> Nice bow, is that a string loop I see? I thought this was a finger shooting forum.


3

oops sry didn't know it was a finger shooting thread. sorry guys a mistake like the 369fps post lol


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

All are welcome, as long as you don't discuss the dark side :wink:


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've never shot a Shadowcat.Had a 08 Constitution.The Connie was a fussy unforgiving bow.For hunting a forgiving bow is a major ++, you wont get that from a Connie IMO.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

whats the dark side? releases or crossbows? lol 

thx for the heads up HC46. I have heard from a few people that the Connie was a non forgiving bow. I wonder why it would be though? The ata and bh seem to be where a good fingers bow would like it. Maybe design of the riser or angle of the limbs perhaps?


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

BOHO said:


> whats the dark side? releases or crossbows? lol
> 
> thx for the heads up HC46. I have heard from a few people that the Connie was a non forgiving bow. I wonder why it would be though? The ata and bh seem to be where a good fingers bow would like it. Maybe design of the riser or angle of the limbs perhaps?


It is the Binary cam design. The bow holds extremely well in the hand, is fast and accurate. I have won a lot of competitions with mine, including the Welsh Open 3D Championship, so there is no doubt that it is a performer. BUT, when set to around 70 to 75% let-off, or less, the valley is tiny and the drop in is near vertical. When at full draw, if you creep, even the slightest amount, then look out, cos that baby is gonna GO. You either end up with a very fast and uncomfortable draw down, or you end up with an arrow going goodness only knows where at close to 300 fps.

Because the cam is so fast at pulling the string out of your hands, a clean loose is pretty straightforward, but whatever you do, don't drag or pluck your loose, or you will have an arrow going goodness...yadda yadda yadda

I love my Connie, and cannot be parted from it, but I'm not getting any younger and neither are my shoulder muscles, so these days I'm shooting my Shadowcats.

BOHO, if you can find a Connie at a good price, then it may be worth buying, with a view to selling on again if it does not suit, as they are very good bows.

EDIT: Sorry, dark side is release aids...only teasing though, as archers are archers, regardless of style.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

true. I just pulled the trigger and sent the guy a PM about the Shadowcat. I'll hopefully get it by the weekend since he's not far away. I passed on the Connie but you never know what the future holds.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Boho....I think that You would be better served with the ShadowCat....Good Luck with whatever You buy....Jim


----------



## bowcycle (Aug 26, 2011)

minnie3 said:


> ... there are advantages to having very small fingers...


or just making due with whatever you have:

2010 PSE Stinger, wb, 1-pin sight. I hunt and field shoot and hope to get something longer soon.

At least this way everyone knows I'm not compensating for anything.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Harperman said:


> Boho....I think that You would be better served with the ShadowCat....Good Luck with whatever You buy....Jim


thx Jim !! I'll post up some pics when I get her set up.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Neil. Dont dislike my Mathews Apex 8 just wish it were a bit longer. Boho--- I have heard nothing but good about the shadowcats. Congrats!!!!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

catkinson said:


> Hi Neil. Dont dislike my Mathews Apex 8 just wish it were a bit longer. Boho--- I have heard nothing but good about the shadowcats. Congrats!!!!


thx !!!


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

I have 2 Conquest 3s and my Drenalin LD I only shoot the LD any more at 70# 28.5" draw, never chronoed it but it is fast enough to wish it was faster,( like a teenager and his hot rod never fast enough). I draw three and drop top and bottom, I love this bow. getting ready to take it Elk hunting in 14 days 4 hours 12 minutes 32 sec, 31 se,30 s, you get the point.........


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

wirenut583 said:


> I have 2 Conquest 3s and my Drenalin LD I only shoot the LD any more at 70# 28.5" draw, never chronoed it but it is fast enough to wish it was faster,( like a teenager and his hot rod never fast enough). I draw three and drop top and bottom, I love this bow. getting ready to take it Elk hunting in 14 days 4 hours 12 minutes 32 sec, 31 se,30 s, you get the point.........


drop top and bottom? man I bet that took some getting used to didnt it?


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

BOHO said:


> drop top and bottom? man I bet that took some getting used to didnt it?


 I'll bet it took some getting use to too! lol I dont think I could shoot that way, not that I need to or anything, just sayin'. Good luck on your elk hunt.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

BOHO said:


> drop top and bottom? man I bet that took some getting used to didnt it?


Heck, I drop them bottom now but if I even thought about the top the arrow would be gone...


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Jennings TStar XT for indoors and Pearson Pro Classic for outdoors and field. Both are long enough to string walk at my long draw length. I am primarily a barebow recurve shooter who shoots the compound finger bow with the same form as the recurve.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

actually a 1 finger release was very easy to get used to even at 65% let off. 13 days 13 hours 35 minutes..........................


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

I am a hunter, like Mathews Conquest 3's, deep 3-finger and drop the bottom finger at full draw. Wish I could try a Martin Shadowcat, but love Mathews MiniMAx cam.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Mostly I shoot the Barnsdales...but I just recently acquired a PSE Mach 11...a 41" ATA bow that I really like the feel of the riser and the draw cycle...but...it is a really critical bow for me to shoot well. If everything goes just right and I hold the back tension just so...they go in the dot every time, if not...all bets are off.
Idraw alittle different than some of you...I draw with three fingers under and then drop all three...at the same time!


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I draw alittle different than some of you...I draw with three fingers under and then drop all three...at the same time! 

Who would have ever thought 
Nonsight & fingers forever


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

2413gary said:


> I draw alittle different than some of you...I draw with three fingers under and then drop all three...at the same time!


:thumbs_up


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

2413gary said:


> I draw alittle different than some of you...I draw with three fingers under and then drop all three...at the same time!
> 
> Who would have ever thought
> Nonsight & fingers forever


100% letoff. dd


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

hoyt dorado and diamond outlaw


----------



## fishin508 (Sep 1, 2008)

hoyt vantage x8-outdoor 3D&hunting, 50#recurve just cuz its fun


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

PSE Dominator Pro......I'll be tweeking/messing with this one for a few days, and then I expect great things from this bow...Initial set up looks very promising....Jim


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I currently only have stickbows

Hunting: Hoyt Dorado Recurve , 43# 60 AMO", Custom 16 Strand FF Endless Loop String, Cavalier Super Flyte Rest, Kwickee Combo 4 Arrow Quiver, 4.5" S-Coil Stabilizer, 31" 465gr Beman ICS 400 w/50gr brass inserts, 125gr Magnus II Broadheads.

Target & 3D: 21" Hoyt Excel Recurve w/ILF riser, 38# 62" AMO, Short TradTech Black Max Limbs, Custom 12 Strand FF Endless Loop String)Cavalier Free Flyte Rest, 12" 11oz B-Stinger Stabilizer, 31" 440gr Beman ICS 500 with 50gr brass inserts & 125gr Combo Points

I'm going to start watching the classified for a Hoyt Ultra or ProTec Cam & 1/2 XT3000 for my next Finger Shooting Compound


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

bowtech specialist 70 lbs at 26". Incredible finger bow. Just using a NAP flipper rest and carbon express arrows with 125 grain points. Shoot bare fingers, wouldn't know any other way, perfect arrow flight.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I have been shooting the Hoyt Vantage Pro for awhile. I have tried several other decent finger bows but have always gone back to my Vantage Pros, I have a hunting and a target model that are set up the same with the Cam 1/2 Plus cams. May not be for everyone but the Vantage Pro is the best I have shot for a finger bow, very forgiving and not that I really care but have decent speed as well.


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

Katera XL, 36.5 ata and hunting is what I do. Draw length 28.5".


----------



## DAVID S. (Sep 14, 2006)

Shadow Cat as of today.


----------



## birchbear (Sep 16, 2011)

greatree ridge back/60" 45# ben pearson takedown 50"/ 50# indian archery 62"/50# bear polar 60" 40#


----------



## Mauppin (Feb 23, 2011)

2011 Bowtech Assassin with a ripcord (about to upgrade to a limbdriver pro v rest) A brand new g5 xr sight with 3 normal pins and one floating pin. Easton full metal jakets 340 at 26 inches long 100 grain tip blazers and x nock. they weight around 400 grains and my bow shooting at 28in/70lbs is shooting them a 275fps.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

well I started another thread but my 2 finger bows are a Bowtech Constitution and an Elite XXL. The Connie is a 60# and the XXL is a 70#.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

Oneida AeroForce for hunting and a Conquest 3 for target.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

IBBW said:


> Oneida AeroForce for hunting and a Conquest 3 for target.
> View attachment 1167009
> 
> View attachment 1167011


..hey, IBBW!!....Long time, no type!.L.O.L...Glad to see Ya back on here a bit.............Jim


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Shooting a Maitland Zeus for Freestyle Limited, my backup bow is a Hoyt Protec (2006) xt4000n with cam & 1/2. Love the Zeus, was worried at 38" ATA that it might pinch, as I shoot 3 under, but not an issue. If you haven't tried a Maitland, do yourself a favor and try it out. The protec is sweet, but the Zeus wins hands down.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

want to sell the protec?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

2413gary said:


> want to sell the protec?


No keeping it as a backup bow just in case, never can have enough bows.... LOL Now if you wanted to trade me a Maitland Zeus for it....


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

Harperman said:


> ..hey, IBBW!!....Long time, no type!.L.O.L...Glad to see Ya back on here a bit.............Jim


Thanks bro.........I been getting my two daughters into two cars and learn'in'em to drive this summer. They told me I was crazy to do two at once but how do you get one a car and not the other?


----------



## bowcycle (Aug 26, 2011)

I just became the proud new owner of a '97 AeroForce. It's on its way to Boar at Area5150 to get some lovin' and then she's coming out to me this winter. Our hunting season is Feb-May and I can't wait to put her through her paces.


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

08 Hoyt Vantage X8


----------



## BowPilot (Sep 14, 2008)

I do everything wrong but it works. 

HCA PL 28 Mag Bow....28" ATA. 57 Lbs. 25.5 DL
QAD Hunter dropaway rest.
Fingers with Damascus glove, 1 over 2 under
1 Pin, No peep
Rages Modified

And usually get my deer.


----------



## OHMOI (Jul 29, 2008)

For hunting I have a Hoyt Protec w/cam 1/2, XT3000 limbs. Draw length 26", Draw weight 50 lbs. Carbon Express Mutiny Hot Pursuit 28.5 in. Wasp 125 gr. Will be replacing with a Hoyt Contender soon. For target shooting I have a Martin Mystic w/small Furious cams and small modules. Draw length 26", Draw weight 50 lbs. Carbon Express Blue Streak 29 in. 125 gr points.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

I shoot a willow branch bow with bailing wire for string arrow head made of tin chicken feathers on a stiff straight some kind of weed did that when i was a kid on farm looong time a go but did kill a rabbit it was actually in a cage lmao my dad did not think it was funny.


----------



## bigredhunter00 (Jan 20, 2011)

My finger shooter is an old bear black bear compound, witha 47.5 ata i like it. Just got to find a thicker finger shooter glove for it. I figure 4 arrows 6 inch circle at 40yards aint too bad.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

'04 Reflex Caribou. Two fingers under nock, Accu-Wheels, 28.5" draw length. Target and hunting. 2314 Eastons. Slow and quiet.


----------



## BarebowMN (Nov 19, 2010)

Currently shooting a 2008 Mission Journey (31" ata, 62lb. lefty barebow) and also recently picked up my first stickbow... a early 70's York Cadet (60", 27# @ 28") getting used to form before I buy a "real" stickbow, but the York does good on squirrels and rabbits.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

b0w_bender said:


> Martin Shadow Cat, I have 3. One for hunting, One for 3D freestyle limited, and one for indoor also freestyle limited. This is my 3D Bow it has the Martin dollar dip (looks like it's covered in dollar bills)
> Indoor is grey and Orange and the hunter is obviously camo.


 I also shoot a Shadow Cat ..what type rest are you using B0w bender?


----------



## mnosek (Oct 13, 2011)

Mathews Conquest 41" A to A


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

i shoot barebow , three split , and i basically hunt deer , but do a lot of 3D .
i evolved from an Aspen to a Constitution to a Brigadier and wouldnt change it for anything. the brig is silent , fast and very forgiving ( i need that a lot)
i love the hard wall , but took time to adjust , finding it better to shoot a little too short DL , specially for uncommon hunting shots.


----------

